# Chuck insert/adapter



## AMT4370 (Feb 8, 2013)

I recently inherited an older wood lathe from my father in law and I've decided to give wood turning a try. Does anyone use an AMT model 4370? I'm curious about the age but more importantly I'm trying to find a chuck insert to fit the machine. I have the owners manual but it doesn't list spindle size or thread size. The guys at Woodcraft looked at the spur drive I brought to the shop and said they didn't have anything. Rather than drive all over town I thought maybe this forum could help. Thanks!


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

The spur would normally go into the morse taper on the inside of the headstock.

A chuck adapter is going to be installed on the outside of the headstock.

Measure your headstock external diameter and count the number of threads per inch. This will tell you the specifics of the chuck adapter that you need..


----------



## AMT4370 (Feb 8, 2013)

*No Morse Taper*

Thanks for the instructions on how to determine the headstock size (I guess I thought there was some kind of magic in determining those numbers). As for my spur drive, it threads over a solid headstock, there's no morse taper.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

AMT4370 said:


> Thanks for the instructions on how to determine the headstock size (I guess I thought there was some kind of magic in determining those numbers). As for my spur drive, it threads over a solid headstock, there's no morse taper.


Interesting. This is unusual. Likely cheaper to manufacture.

My first jointer was an AMT machine. They were less expensive than others. Long since out of business.

Easier to measure external threads than internal especially the threads per inch (TPI).


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

When you measure the threads start at the top of one thread to the top of the one at the one inch. Then substract one. ie If it is 1X8 the total count will be 9.


----------



## AMT4370 (Feb 8, 2013)

Ah ha! So there is a little magic! Thanks for the extra details.


----------

